# Okaloosa Apr 7



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Left the pier around 4:30pm and here is the run down as I know it.

Cobia-15 seen and 5 on the deck. (A wad of 8, a triple, and the rest were singles. Avg size was 28lbs. All the fish were in the pomp hole except 1)

Spanish-Ate down the pier most of the day with some big fish mix in.

Kings-At least 2 big ones were seen by the first sandbar.

Pomps-Several were caught ( I don't know the numbers or the size.)


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Lee killed a small one in the surf right at dark..:toast Another pair came in about 45 mins before it..


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Im happy for Lee. Wish i could be out there this year....this whole iraq thing really throw a kink in cobia season...oh well last trip...be back in May to kill tarpon and kings. Good Luck out there guys....make that pier bloody!


----------



## jack 'em (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, its bloody...theres still winterbonito stains on the deck..:toast


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Why so many cobia in the pompano hole this year??? Did the trough get deeper over the winter? Who else got one?


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

What up Chris,

The fish were on the beach because the currents been running like 350 degrees (nw) all weekend on top of being rough and having neap tides, then the wind turned west and calmed down, so the fish hit the beach on bottom. I just left at the right time and happened to look over before I walked off. Only fish I saw while I was out there. Had a first shot yesterday, but fish went down. Hurry up and get back and we'll go kill a couple off turtles or wrecks with our spearguns.


----------

